# Benefits of Swimming a horse?



## arwenplusone (14 May 2008)

Can anyone give me any thoughst on this?  If you have scientific back up that would be useful too

Thanks


----------



## scotsmare (14 May 2008)

Why do you need to swim it?


----------



## arwenplusone (14 May 2008)

I don't - I just want to understand what the benefits of doing it are/why you would do it - as a form of exercise.

Also I am keen to hear if anyone has used a water treadmill for their horse.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (14 May 2008)

You would swim your horse for similar reasons as to why swimming is recommended for many people as physiotherapy following injury. The water supports their weight &amp; they can exercise without the concussion &amp; jarring that you would normally experience when exercising. There is a little resistance in the water so you horse would get a reasonable workout but without the risk of aggravating the existing injury.


----------



## Alibear (14 May 2008)

Used to swim old mare often to keep her fit and we had an rquine pool in hacking distance. Good variaton for them and it also made her dead keen on water fences, all though getting back out could be tricky on occasion  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mac went on a water treadmill as part of his post op susepnsory rehab. Worked well and he seemed OK with it.


----------



## arwenplusone (14 May 2008)

Thanks both - I thought would be more beneficial for Rehab than general exercise.


----------



## alsxx (14 May 2008)

This may be a complete load of old tosh, but i was once told that swimming a horse did have its drawbacks in the fact that it can cause back strain????? something to do with the way they extend theire head and necks above the water?? I was told this by someone who did internatinoal level endurance and used to use this form of excerise for the horses, but they changed to using a water treadmill.


----------



## dufffy (14 May 2008)

we have a beach 10 minutes ride and when the stables were there we took the horses swimming all the time some of them loved it and others didnt. the salt water and stimulation of the water is good for there feet to helps to stimulate the circulation and increase healthy growth. and its also just good plain fun!


----------



## air78 (14 May 2008)

Traditional swimming is good for maintaining cardiovascular fitness as it is with humans, and enables a horse to be worked without putting strain on the legs tc. However, the horse works in a 'hollow' outline, as it were; imagine what the horse would look like if you took the water away. So, it may improve / maintain fitness, but it won't do your topline any favours at all  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I like these 'sea walkers' as they help the horse to engage it's back end and step under, so working it's topline http://www.equinehealthcentre.co.uk/ you can have this on an oval shaped walker as well.


----------



## k9h (14 May 2008)

I use to work at a yard with a pool &amp; still help out from time to time.

Reasons for swimming.

To improve fitness - swimming increases stamina and works the cardiovascular system .It develops muscle and can be incorporated into a training programme with other work.

UNLIKE A SPA UNIT, THE POOL ALLOWS TOTAL NON WEIGHT BEARING EXERCISE

As a therapy - providing exercise for an injury without the need for weight bearing. After the initial period of rest, the movement of an injury can greatly reduce lesions and scar tissue.

To maintain fitness - whilst recovering from injury, convalescent time is reduced as the animal does not require building up again.

To sweeten up jaded or bored horses - by adding something different to their routine.This is particularly useful in the case of animals in hard training, e.g. racing, eventing endurance and dressage.

Following a period of box rest where muscle wastage has occurred, or in certain back injuries, swimming builds up muscle and improves topline.

Youngsters benefit from swimming as there is no stress on young joints and they become confident in water.

Swimming is especially useful in the treatment of laminitics.

Dogs can also benefit from hydrotherapy. Greyhounds and show dogs can be swum in a controlled situation and any muscle loss due to injury may be build up safely without further damage.


----------

